# 2004 Nissan Maxima



## motherof2kids2k6 (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of any 2004, 2005 Nissan Maximas in good condition sold some where in the NC or SC area... Look to purchase one in good shape, because Maximas are good cars


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IMO, 2002-2003 models were better, as they were not only the last of that model run (meaning most of the "bugs" were worked out and corrected by then), but they were also the last of the Maximas to be built in Japan. Starting in 2004, the Maxima was being made in the US and those years did have a number of problems, including water leaks from the "Skyview" roof glass and upper timing chain tensioners that are experiencing problems with wearing out prematurely. Check on Ebay motors for Maximas for sale near you if you haven't done so, already.


----------

